# Can you Heat Press Polar Fleece?



## yanaga (Feb 10, 2006)

Can you Heat Press Polar Fleece?
I have a polar fleece that I want to apply an embroidred applique to - usually I press these on shirts at 375 for 15 seconds what I need to know is if I can do this to polar fleece - will it withstand the heat - thx


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I have never tried anything but vinyl materials, but it works fine. I say try it and see.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Jim, you have heatpressed, cut vinyl something like ThermoFlex onto polar fleece? How does it look? Does it melt into the fleece or stand/stick kind of ontop of the fleece? Ive been curious about this for a while.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

guys, if this polar-fleece is polyester, it may re-act to high heat funny (dis-color etc.), in this case you need LOW heat apply type Transfers. Sort of like the ones that are made to apply with a Home Iron. They are just as good quality as Heat Press transfers. They work on lower heat. I think Thermoflex works at lower heat.  ...cant remember 100% though.


----------



## yanaga (Feb 10, 2006)

Well I tried it at 375 - no problems at all - thanks for your responses - the fleece is 100% filament polyester and it had no problem with the heat.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yanaga said:


> Well I tried it at 375 - no problems at all - thanks for your responses - the fleece is 100% filament polyester and it had no problem with the heat.


thanks,

I may be doing a job using polar fleece (Canada-cold  ) and Sherpa. What Brand are you using for the Polar Fleece (weight etc.) ? Would you mind posting a photo ?


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

HI Robin,

I use vinyl from Twill USA, and placed a piece of cardboiard under the fleece to give it a bit more stability, it came out ok, not as nice as a t-shirt, but the customer liked it. I also used a bit more pressure than normal.

I'll see if I can dig up a picture, not sure if I took one though.


----------



## yanaga (Feb 10, 2006)

I am using a fleece jacket I got from blank shirts

*Port&Company 13oz. R-Tek™ Fleece 1/4 Zip Pullover
*Designer Notes: A tremendous all-around fleece that goes anywhere. Relaxed bottom hem makes it a natural for layering and anti-pill finish ensures it will stay looking great wear after wear.

Fabric/Style: 13-ounce, 100% filament polyester R-Tek™ fleece offers lightweight warmth; twill-trimmed neck with Lycra-trimmed cuffs, locker patch.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jim, we just received our catalogue, and sample pack from twill, and I hadnt even thought of putting it on fleece!


----------



## Witrin (Jan 6, 2012)

I just did a scarf, (The Authentic %100 polyester from Wordan's). I used the same pressure as shirts @ 350 for 30 seconds. 

Worked great!


----------



## swischer (Jun 5, 2015)

I know this is an old tread but I just pressed a 100% polyester jacket (port authority) and the logo I pressed on looks great except there is a difference between the polyester I pressed and didn't press. It's like the material is all smashed down. Just wondered if anyone has done this and did it come back to normal? Thanks  I literally just pressed it so maybe over night it will regain is look....


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

After washing all will be fine.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Just pressed No-pill fleece on Saturday as a test. It's 100% polyester so it can withstand high heat. Pressed at 400 degrees for 45 seconds at high pressure, with NO problem. It was my bad, should've been low pressure, but it still did great! I'll photograph and post here...


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

This is no-pill fleece that was tested for sublimation, using outsourced dye sub transfers. It was pressed under high pressure mistakenly, but still looks perfect; just a little flattened. Next will be the washing test, and I'm confident it'll fluff back up afterward.


----------

